# Will Media Players Be Relevent?



## Wilberfaust (Apr 3, 2010)

There are about 50 Media Player Brands and many more models selling worldwide. With TV manufactureres becoming the hub for convergence and display, how long will they remain in the game? This thought was triggered after reading a review about a new Sony HX909 & a Samsung TV.
PS. Also read the piece on Internet TVs in HD Guru: http://hdguru.com/are-internet-hdtvs-the-next-big-thing/2355/


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I see your point, but I think that as long as there are commercial aspects to content there will be the need for separate boxes to cater to differing content, or I should say content protection. It's all about the $$$.

Also, some players will play a burned slice of toast, while others only play certain formats. There are also the "codec wars" to be considered, which also boil down to $$$.

Could players be built into display devices? Sure, no problem; but I think for the near future (open to definition :whistling set-top boxes will be around awhile.


----------



## Wilberfaust (Apr 3, 2010)

Harpmaker said:


> I see your point, but I think that as long as there are commercial aspects to content there will be the need for separate boxes to cater to differing content, or I should say content protection. It's all about the $$$.
> 
> Also, some players will play a burned slice of toast, while others only play certain formats. There are also the "codec wars" to be considered, which also boil down to $$$.
> 
> Could players be built into display devices? Sure, no problem; but I think for the near future (open to definition :whistling set-top boxes will be around awhile.


:T Nice one, Don. Yep- the more the seperate products, the more the $$$. Otherwise even Routers would get integrated, I guess..!


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

What I see coming is perhaps sort of a brand integration with say Sony TV's being able to decode Hulu content and JVC decoding NetFlix. These may be horrible examples, but you get the drift; those wanting to watch Company A's content without needing a set-top box will buy the TV brand that includes that decoder "for free", or at least less that a set-top box that provides the same service. 

Companies will join in a integrated product in the hopes that it will do better in the marketplace than should either company alone produce it. For instance, I recently purchased a bottle of Heinz 57 steak sauce that was made with Lea & Parrins Worcestershire sauce, both are well known brands in the U.S. OK, I just discovered that Heinz purchased Lea & Parrins so there was no inter-company deal as I had thought, but again, you get the idea.

Technology isn't holding back device integration, marketing and profit are. :spend:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all... back from vacation!

I've used and played around with several streaming devices so far. Ultimately the answer to the thread question is no, they won't be relevant. Eventually all HDTVs will have Ethernet ports and built in streaming and will do what all the current players do. However, this isn't going to happen for at least five years!

First there needs to be a set of standards and specs that all players must adhere to. That will happen once players start to become mainstream, and you'll know when that is happening when you see them for sale next to the DVD and BD players in stores. After that, expect to see a sort of 'format war' again, but not necessarily for the format, that will be driven by the files being streamed. Rather it will be driven by what chipsets will be the winner- For example, currently the two players are Realtek and Sigma. It is possible both will survive, but I can see a battle for dominance coming.

The real sign will be when we see a company like JVC, Toshiba, Sony snatch up one of the current streaming manufacturing companies like Popcorn Hour, Dune, WDTV, PlayOn!HD... When we see in the news that a major HDTV manufacturer just bought a company that specializes in streaming technology and devices, then start anticipating the demise of all these current players. But again, we're talking years from now.

Before any of this happens though they need to settle copyright laws and digital ownership. The other alternative is we won't own any medium and everything will be streamed 'On Demand' from the networks or even the studios themselves. I can see monthly paid subscriptions to studios or certain network channels that will be affiliated with studios and people will then watch their content via their cable/satellite provider. Again though they have to work out some legal loopholes.

If that last option ends up being how things go, I for one am not going to be happy. I like owning my media and I also do not believe cable HD is the same quality as what we get on Bluray. Unless there is some technology changes too, the current infrastructure can't handle the bandwidth of true HD quality broadcast for everything AND a zillion people streaming movies on demand. My fear is we will have the same thing happen that did with MP3 players- They are capable of playing full high quality but what is delivered is lower bitrate infavor of file size. 

Don't worry though, like I said, we have a while yet before any of this happens.


----------



## Wilberfaust (Apr 3, 2010)

Great analysis, Bill.. though external Video Processor equipments positioned themselves as being able to de-interlace STB content and upgrade to Blu Ray quality, for thousands of $$$...And look what happened to them..!


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

wbassett said:


> The real sign will be when we see a company like JVC, Toshiba, Sony snatch up one of the current streaming manufacturing companies like Popcorn Hour, Dune, WDTV, PlayOn!HD... When we see in the news that a major HDTV manufacturer just bought a company that specializes in streaming technology and devices, then start anticipating the demise of all these current players. But again, we're talking years from now.
> 
> 
> Don't worry though, like I said, we have a while yet before any of this happens.


LG just bought PLEX and plans to have the PLEX media center software integrated into their televisions. I agree that our infrastructure has a long way to go before we all will be able to steam BD quality material. Also there is a disc format in the works right now that can store approximately 1 terabyte on 1 disc. 

Another game changer is going to be if 3D continues to gain popularity and find its way into our living rooms. That will be another format that will push our broadband limits.


----------

